# Sunshine Coast Brewery



## kevo (16/1/09)

Hi Everyone...

I'm o the Sunshine Coast for a day or two and want to have a look at the Sunny Coast Brewery.

I've got the address and know where it is, but can't find much else.

Is there a website?
Are they open over the weekend?
Is there more on offer than the ginger and chilli beers?
Do they take care of AHBers?  

Any details/links appreciated.

Cheers

Kev

hey hey - my 300th post!


----------



## InCider (16/1/09)

Hey Kevo!  

The Sunshine Coast Brewery

13 Endeavour Drive
Kunda Park Qld 4556
Ph: (07) 5476 6666
Fax (07) 5476 6667
ABN: 57 510 061 449

Sorry,
Our website is currently under construction.
In the meantime please direct your enquiries regarding our craft beers to our e-mail address: [email protected]
or phone us on (07) 5476 6666.

http://www.sunshinecoastbrewery.com/


----------



## Screwtop (16/1/09)

Call the owner Greg and let him know you are coming, he's a good bloke. The brewery is on the up and up, brewer Scott had some great new brews when I was there a few months ago.

Screwy


----------



## Snowdog (16/1/09)

I love their schwarzbier! Hope to get up that way soon.


----------



## beersom (20/1/09)

Snowdog said:


> I love their schwarzbier! Hope to get up that way soon.


 they are doing a schwarzbier ????? wicked !!!! ... cant wait to try Scotts new brews.


----------



## Snowdog (20/1/09)

beersom said:


> they are doing a schwarzbier ????? wicked !!!! ... cant wait to try Scotts new brews.


Uh... I think I was buzzed on Unibrou when I posted that. I meant rauchbeir... :unsure:


----------



## Hargie (24/1/09)

...thanks Screwy & Ian...Ian, can't wait to see your brew rig & have a go at some MT beer....

... will hope to do a Schwarzbier down the track a little...one o' mine was one of the main reasons Greg offered me a job i think.... will have a Munich Dunkel , Witbier & Dunkelweizen on the bar in the next couple of weeks...the Dunkel is based on a recipe of mine called "Dirty Deeds" where i was trying to build a beer based entirely on the colour of Angus Youngs 1964 Gibson SG....nailed the colour and the beer scrubbed up alright too..!!!...hooray... Also our new Pacific Pale Ale is on tap now and is drinking very nicely.... The boss tells me Screwy got a preview of that one on his most recent visit...as did Matt Kirkegarde( Beer & Brewer mag, what a top bloke !!) ,who also got to try the Wit & Munchen Dunkel on Thursday....speaking of which, I did a quick interview with Matt for his radio show on 4BC this Sunday nite in case anyone's interested and we will be making an appearance at The Belvedere Hotel at Woody Point on Friday 30th Jan with beers in tow... 

...Kevo...dunno if you made it out or not but to you and anyone who reads this are more than welcome to come out and have a beer and a chat...Bar is open Mon- Sat 11.00am onwards...usually pays to ring ahead and let me know if you're headed our way....(07)5476 6666...

...phew...sorry for the long post...

...Cheers, Scott...


Edit...Snowdog, the Rauchbier is Ian/beersoms handywork ...breakfast in a glass...very tasty


----------



## beersom (24/1/09)

Hargie said:


> .. be making an appearance at The Belvedere Hotel at Woody Point on Friday 30th Jan with beers in tow...



what beers will you have mate? ... word on the street is that the wit is a rather tasty drop.
bought some bottles the other day, love what you have done to the bitter! ....


----------



## Screwtop (24/1/09)

beersom said:


> what beers will you have mate? ... word on the street is that the wit is a rather tasty drop.
> bought some bottles the other day, love what you have done to the bitter! ....




Possibly be at the Mt in 3 hrs with a bottle for you Ian. You working today?


----------



## beersom (24/1/09)

Screwtop said:


> Possibly be at the Mt in 3 hrs with a bottle for you Ian. You working today?


 thats like asking me if I drink beer.. :lol: 
be good to see you mate.


----------



## Hargie (24/1/09)

beersom said:


> what beers will you have mate? ... word on the street is that the wit is a rather tasty drop.
> bought some bottles the other day, love what you have done to the bitter! ....





...thanks mate...did my best not to mangle your recipe...

... At the Belvedere we'll have the Summer Ale, Best Bitter & hopefully Hefe in bottles and i wanna bring down some samples of the
Pale Ale, Wit and Munich Dunkel in kegs...


----------



## stillscottish (24/1/09)

I'm just a hop, skip and stagger from the Bel. I'll see you there.

Campbell


----------



## winkle (24/1/09)

My bro lives within dog pooing distance - might be due for a visit - times please  
(you out of the poo Campbell?)


----------



## stillscottish (24/1/09)

It's all relative
You've just got to shovel fast enough to keep it below chin height.  

Campbell


----------



## winkle (28/1/09)

> The Belvedere Hotel at Woody Point on Friday 30th Jan


. Will be up for a few provided last weekend is forgotten, what time Hargie?


----------



## Hargie (28/1/09)

...6.30p.m i believe.... will post otherwise if incorrect...it will be a food /beer matching hosted by Darren (?) from The Belvedere featuring a couple of our beers...please contact The Belvedere for bookings / for details, cost etc....hope to see you there...


...Cheers , Scott...


----------



## TidalPete (28/1/09)

Hargie said:


> ...6.30p.m i believe.... will post otherwise if incorrect...it will be a food /beer matching hosted by Darren (?) from The Belvedere featuring a couple of our beers...please contact The Belvedere for bookings / for details, cost etc....hope to see you there...
> 
> 
> ...Cheers , Scott...



This thread *is* about the Sunshine Coast Brewery, right? :huh: :unsure: 

Darren???  

TP :beer:


----------



## O'Henry (26/8/09)

I'll be hopefully going here tomorrow on the way back to the airport. Will post an update for all who are looking for info online. It seems scarce. Called Greg and he was happy to chat, which is always a better way to get info anyway. Am looking forward to it.


----------



## winkle (27/8/09)

You'll enjoy it, Greg is good value, the beers are good and so is the pub food. Just don't try navigating there using an old street directory <_< (the new main road is aligned differently).


----------



## kevo (27/8/09)

> Just don't try navigating there using an old street directory



Yeah - found that out with my dad while driving there months back, not sure where we ended up...

Really enjoyed the visit, Screwy and Greg great to have a chat and beer with. Had my first enjoyable rauchbier (sp?).

Definitely worth a visit.

Kev


----------



## Snowdog (28/8/09)

kevo said:


> Had my first enjoyable rauchbier



MMmm... love the Sunshine Coast Rauchbier! I need to get myself up there again.


----------



## chappo1970 (28/8/09)

Are these guys open tomorrow? Saturday? I am up that way and wouldn't mind dropping in to do some beery research


----------



## O'Henry (28/8/09)

Managed to get there with no troubles. We used a GPS and then made it up a little.

It was great to chat to Greg and taste all the beers they had on tap. Best by far was the Rye ESB. What a surprise. Was blown away by this beer and even more so to hear it was 12 months old. Still going strong. Quizzed Greg on the hops and grain bill but it was so long ago he couldn't remember! The ESB was closely followed by the Dark Lager, which was also brilliant. 

The Ginger Beer (Ginger Kegs, I think) was the best commercial alcoholic GB I have had. 

I must congratulate the team at SCB for a great line up. Definintely worth a look in if you are in the area.

Edit: Hey Chappo, they are open on Saturdays, I think, from 11am-6pm. If you call the brewery they can send you a list of beers they have there atm.


----------



## Peteoz77 (7/9/09)

I jst found out about this brewery, and I happen to be staying in Noosa, so I'm going for a drive.... Right Now!


----------



## Peteoz77 (7/9/09)

Peteoz77 said:


> I jst found out about this brewery, and I happen to be staying in Noosa, so I'm going for a drive.... Right Now!




Well, I'm back, and I can say that all of the beers were very nice! Picked up a few bottles of everyhing he had. Drinking a Grapefruit, lime Ginger beer.


----------



## Snowdog (11/3/10)

Been too long since I've been here too. Do they still have that lovely rauchbeir?


----------



## beersom (11/3/10)

Snowdog said:


> Been too long since I've been here too. Do they still have that lovely rauchbeir?


 I believe Anthony (new brewer) brewed a batch of it just a few weeks ago.........


----------



## Bribie G (11/3/10)

Do they have a 'cellar door' open business hours? I'm going up to the Coast next Wed to see Tidal Pete and might swing round that way.


----------



## beersom (11/3/10)

BribieG said:


> Do they have a 'cellar door' open business hours? I'm going up to the Coast next Wed to see Tidal Pete and might swing round that way.



I believe it is Wed to Sat 11am-6pm


----------



## fawnroux (12/2/11)

Hey all! 

Good news for us living (and those visiting) the Sunshine Coast. This from their website ---->



> After operating for nearly 13 years out of its Kunda Park brewing premises, The Sunshine Coast Brewery is excited to announce that next month it is taking its beers to the beach! We are taking over the very well-known Key Bar and Restaurant in Maroochydore and will be showcasing our full range of beers as well as a selection of other Australian-made and imported craft beers.
> 
> The interest in beer will not be restricted to our beverages menu. Instead, the restaurant will be beer-focused offering a menu that not only uses beer as an ingredient but which also suggests the beers to enjoy with selected dishes. Our menu choices will range from individual main courses to items designed for sharing as well as desserts, remembering that there are beers suited to every course! It is high time that beer enjoys its place on the table where patrons can marvel at the versatility of this wholesome drink.
> 
> The bar is ideally located to service both local patrons and tourists being situated at the junction of Maroochydore Rd and Horton Parade. Its proximity to the Sunshine Plaza and the adjacent bus terminal means that patrons can avail themselves of public transport a service that unfortunately has not been possible at our Kunda Park site.


As this is walking distance for me, I'm really looking forward to it  .


----------



## InCider (12/2/11)

Bugger! Work just moved from Evans / School Road Maroochydore to The Edge Kawana waters.. <_< VB on tap at the Kawana Bowlsy anyone?


----------



## winkle (12/2/11)

thefawnroux said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Good news for us living (and those visiting) the Sunshine Coast. This from their website ---->
> 
> ...



hurrah!
This sounds great.


----------



## Shed101 (12/2/11)

Yes, Greg's been on about this for a while ... glad to hear it's going to happen!


----------



## winkle (12/2/11)

InCider said:


> Bugger! Work just moved from Evans / School Road Maroochydore to The Edge Kawana waters.. <_< VB on tap at the Kawana Bowlsy anyone?



You'll be right mate, its probably made from beer.
_(via the piss-a-phone)_


----------



## sav (12/2/11)

Is it open yet


----------



## azrebb (12/2/11)

sav said:


> Is it open yet



I was speaking to Greg yesterday and he's hoping to open next week.


----------



## InCider (12/2/11)

Sav, we'll have to get Shed and go for a visit.


----------



## sav (12/2/11)

Called there today not open yet.


----------



## TidalPete (12/2/11)

InCider said:


> Bugger! Work just moved from Evans / School Road Maroochydore to The Edge Kawana waters.. <_< VB on tap at the Kawana Bowlsy anyone?



This can only be a good thing as you will be able to collect me, drive me there, pay for my beers & then get back to work after lunch hour is over whilst I have a couple more (at your expense of course) before picking up the next bus home. :lol: How good is that! :super: 

TP


----------



## Shed101 (12/2/11)

TidalPete said:


> This can only be a good thing as you will be able to collect me, drive me there, pay for my beers & then get back to work after lunch hour is over whilst I have a couple more (at your expense of course) before picking up the next bus home. :lol: How good is that! :super:
> 
> TP



That sounds like an excellent idea TP - get your helmet ready and I think InCider owes you a couple... at least!


----------



## InCider (12/2/11)

This will be our ride Pete & Shed!  








TidalPete said:


> This can only be a good thing as you will be able to collect me, drive me there, pay for my beers & then get back to work after lunch hour is over whilst I have a couple more (at your expense of course) before picking up the next bus home. :lol: How good is that! :super:
> 
> TP






Shed101 said:


> That sounds like an excellent idea TP - get your helmet ready and I think InCider owes you a couple... at least!


----------



## Bribie G (12/2/11)

Living halfway between Brisbane and the Sunny Coast, and with the tragic news from the Platform Bar it is certainly a case of "as one door closes, another one opens"

Can't wait to get up there for my next beer safari. :drinks: 

We were only up there a few weeks ago to see "The King's Speech" at the Plaza and it's amazing how easy it is to get there now. There is now a dedicated exit off the motorway right into the back of Sunshine Plaza and it takes us less time and hassle to go there from Bribie Island than it does to go to Bogan Chermside Shoppingtown.


----------



## Shed101 (4/3/11)

azrebb said:


> I was speaking to Greg yesterday and he's hoping to open next week.



Latest i've heard is that he's hoping to open next Tuesday.

12 taps.

20-22 Ocean St, Maroochy-diddle.


----------



## winkle (4/3/11)

Shed101 said:


> Latest i've heard is that he's hoping to open next Tuesday.
> 
> 12 taps.
> 
> 20-22 Ocean St, Maroochy-diddle.



Almost enought to make a fella think of moving up there.
Almost.


----------



## azrebb (5/3/11)

So when is the AHB 'official' opening night?


----------



## winkle (9/3/11)

So... did it happen on time?


----------



## fawnroux (9/3/11)

Open for business as of today


----------



## bconnery (26/4/11)

The wife and I went out for dinner and drinks at the new venue on Easter Saturday. 
They were a little understaffed for the number of patrons, but that means that business is going well anyway!

There was a slight mishap with out initial drink order taking some time, but the food was good and the beer flowed much quicker when you went to the bar yourself 
The view of the intersection isn't exactly a stunning vista but the place was nice and busy so there was good atmosphere. 

The bock paired with beeramusi was unbelievable. I thought the bock was a little sweet as a beer in itself, but paired with the desert was unbelievable. 
I'd highly recommend locals getting down to give it a try 

The live music they had was..., well, we left earlier than planned let's put it that way...


----------



## winkle (26/4/11)

bconnery said:


> The wife and I went out for dinner and drinks at the new venue on Easter Saturday.
> They were a little understaffed for the number of patrons, but that means that business is going well anyway!
> 
> There was a slight mishap with out initial drink order taking some time, but the food was good and the beer flowed much quicker when you went to the bar yourself
> ...



Hmm, I've been meaning to get up there for a look, eat, + drink. Maybe a session with Shed101 et al.
Mrs Mills greatest hits???


----------



## Screwtop (26/4/11)

winkle said:


> Hmm, I've been meaning to get up there for a look, eat, + drink. Maybe a session with Shed101 et al.
> Mrs Mills greatest hits???




Time we did this, couple of locals here are keen to. One German speaking member of the local scene is keen to visit as the brewer is German. He should know how to make a good Bockbier having worked in a brewery in Bamberg.

Lest's set it up for a Saturday soon, visit to the brewery and bar!

Screwy


----------



## Shed101 (26/4/11)

I can do pretty much any Friday arvo. :icon_chickcheers: 

My saturdays are disappearing fast


----------



## azrebb (30/5/11)

I popped in for a couple of beers yesterday afternoon. Had the Pilsner and the Bock. Very tasty.

Apparently gets quite busy on Friday afternoons.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/5/11)

been there about a dozen times since it opened, found the food to be awesome. highly recommend the lamb shank and the red ale Pie. the service is good if you chat up the right waiter.

on my first visit I had a pint of each beer. it was a messy night.

now I go straight to the Rye ESB. so damn good. easily my favourite beer on tap anywhere.


----------



## flavo (8/6/12)

Just had lunch at the Brewery Bar & Restaurant.. The food was phenomenal - Best steak sandwich ever. Loved their Rye ESB and Robust Porter too,.


----------



## Screwtop (30/3/13)

From FB in January: Search FB for Sunshine Coast Brewery



> While the world didn't officially end in 2012, unfortunately it did for the Brewery Bar & Restaurant in Maroochydore when our lease finished. Thanks to our loyal drinkers for their support over the last 2 years and we look forward to seeing you again soon when we reopen our bar & restaurant at the brewery in Kunda Park. In the mean time, the beers are available on tap at the brewery each Friday afternoon from 4pm, starting today. Be sure to like the Sunshine Coast Brewery fb page for more details of our re-opening.


Latest on FB:


> The bar down at Kunda Park is open again for business, with lunch being served from 12-2pm - Wednesday to Saturday. So hop on in to the Brewery for lunch starting Easter Saturday. While you're there try our newest beer - a Blonde


----------

